# Macbook Pro disc drive failing to burn DVD-R



## flacjaket (Jun 18, 2012)

I am using a 2007, 17" Macbook Pro with 10.6.8. My drive information in System Profiler reads as follows:

MATSHITA DVD-R UJ-85J:

Firmware Revision: FBZ8
Interconnect: ATAPI
Burn Support: Yes (Apple Shipping Drive)
Cache: 2048 KB
Reads DVD: Yes
CD-Write: -R, -RW
DVD-Write: -R, -R DL, -RW, +R, +R DL, +RW
Write Strategies: CD-TAO, CD-SAO, DVD-DAO
Media: To show the available burn speeds, insert a disc and choose View > Refresh


I am trying to burn an .mp4 video to a DVD in order to test the disc for playback. When I insert the disc, it appears first in the Finder as a blank DVD. I click and drag the video to the DVD and hit "Burn." What follows is an error message:

"'Untitled DVD'" can't be burned because the disck is read-only and can't be modified (error code 0x80020042)."

After that, the disc ejects, and I am back at square one.

I have looked online for similar cases and suggested solutions, but nothing has worked yet. I have verified and repaired my disk permissions via Disk Utility, tried to burn multiple times with different, fresh DVD-Rs, purchased brand new DVD-Rs, and even tried changing the permissions manually via the "Info" panel.

I do not have iDVD or any other third party DVD burning software. In the past, I used iDVD and these very same DVD-Rs to burn a number of student films for playback. At that time, the process was very simple and worked as one might expect it to.

I am wondering if I should just get iDVD or another third party software, but I am reluctant to, because I would think that the OS' built-in burning capability ought to work just as well. Of course, I could easily be mistaken.

Please help. Thank you.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

What speed are you trying to burn at? What speed are the DVDs? Have you cleaned the drive recently? Mac drives are very picky drives. They don't like media that is rated faster than the drive, won't read disks correctly if they are dirty. Best to always burn disks at half the max speed of the drive or media, which ever is less, and the media's max speed must be equal or lesser than the max speed of the drive.


----------

